# Looking for pneumatic Finish and Brad nailer for DIYer.



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've not had much luck with the HF pneumatic nailers. My finish nailer just died one day and my HF roofing nailer lasted ONE job before parts fell off. I was able to fix it and get it working again.

I recommend Hitachi. I've had my 16 gauge finish nailer for two years now and it hasn't let me down once. No misfires, no breakage, no problems. Give 'em a look see.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I second the vote for a Hitachi finish gun.
I liked mine enough to buy a second one for my assistant.

Brad guns? I've been using Rigid 2" guns for years---they are a bit more expensive than most, but I use them a LOT.

When looking for a brad gun, look for one with a quick opening nose---
Brad guns get jammed --nature of trim work (you are shooting in the same area that the drywall is screwed)

You don't want to be stopped because you can't find a metric Allen wrench to open up the nose--or searching throught the saw dust for a lost screw)


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got a Porter Cable brad gun that I like. I wish I would've noticed it only takes 1 1/4" brads before I bought it (pawn shop score), but it never jams. They have 2" guns and they're priced pretty reasonably.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I second the Porter Cable.

I picked up a combo kit ( BRAD/ STAPLER/ FINISH) at home depot years ago, and have not complained yet.


You will need to buy the correct quick connectors for them, make sure that you get all the same size, so they all will fit the connector on your "bargain" compressor.



ED


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> so they all will fit the connector on your "bargain" compressor.
> ED


Can you believe someone put this in the trash. The only thing I had to do is wipe off the dirt and close the tank bleed valve. 

Untitled by Larry Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, what a great deal.

A few years ago a night stock person at ( a box store) here locally, had a habit of putting things like that out with the trash.

They would stop by the trash after work and "find" things.

Take them to a pawn shop.

They are now serving time for shoplifting.

I am not comparing your treasure with them, just pointing out that things like that in the garbage could have many reasons to be there.

Anyway enjoy your deal, and always open the drain valve after use to dry out the tank.


ED


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've garbage picked some fine tools over the years---
The best was a mountain of machinist tools and supplies --the old man died and his kids just hauled everything to the curb--work benches,tool boxes ,tools and supplies.

Amazing--I filled an entire van--buy the time I returned for more, the curb was clean.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

There is no shame in recycling someone's old cast off items.

If they are still usable I too grab it when I can. 

Once got a perfect 12 foot Granite countertop, just for the getting. 

As well as quite a few exes that someone was tradin in,

Some were good some were not so good. 

But that is a tale that I will not tell.


ED


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

hitachi use to make good guns.. now they are hit or miss depending on the model.. the 15 and 16 gauge guns are great but the 18 gauge is known for being problematic

ive owned 5 different brands of 18 gauge and used close to a dozen, the top standouts were the older style paslode, omer (very expensive pro grade), the new dewalt smart point, cadex,


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I recently retired a couple of old Senco SFN40s--those were the best--but Senco was sold and moved to China--now the guns are so-so--not the tough tools that made them famous.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have an old Bostich brad nailer that has served me well. I have a Ridgid 16a finish nailer that I like and I have a DeWalt 15a finish nailer that has trouble since I took it out of the box.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I recently purchased a new 16g DeWalt gun (which is basically a re-labeled Bostich) when my old, used, Cambell Hausfeld bent the striker. It's worked really well for trim in the uses I've put it though, but I wouldn't recommend it for any more than home DIY use. The amount of plastic on the gun makes it nice and light, but for use where it gets banged-around in a truck or tool bag, I'd worry about the durability.


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. 
Still one question that is unanswered. Are there any guns that stop working when the cartridge is emptied? I don't know how many holes I put in the wood yesterday before I realized the gun needed reloading.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Look for one with dry-fire protection. It'll stop working when you've got 5 nails left.


----------



## PandJ (Mar 28, 2016)

ridgid is geat, no oil too!


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

PandJ said:


> ridgid is geat, no oil too!


Yes, but I'm sure it still needs oil in the hose like any piece of equipment being operated by highly moist air.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

there are quite a few guns that have dry fire lockout, the bosch, grex, my dewalt, porter cable, i believe the rigids do as well


----------



## diversity210 (May 1, 2016)

I dont know how much you want to spend but the Dewalt DWFP71917 15 gauge finish nailer is a great oiless gun. For a brad nailer I really like my Bostitch BTFP12233. Great gun and will last you a long time. I own both and could not do with out them in my shop


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> I second the Porter Cable.
> 
> I picked up a combo kit ( BRAD/ STAPLER/ FINISH) at home depot years ago, and have not complained yet.
> 
> ...


I just picked up a combo kit at HD with Porter Cable Brad, Stapler and Finish nailers. $200. The reviews that I read afterwards are primarily good, but there's several that worry me. Hope I made the right choice. Will sell the "bargain" compressor and cordless finish nailer. 

FN250SB
BN200SB
TS056


----------

